# Panda Antivirus 2009 is blocking my web browsers...



## ken1879 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am running Vista Ultimate SP1. I just downloaded Panda Antivirus 2009 and am having a problem. For some reason, Panda is messing with my web browsers (FireFox & IE). Firefox will not load any pages and it says, “Connection Interrupted- The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.” Internet Explorer says, “Cannot display the page.”

I know I have an active internet connection because I can use Outlook and other things that access the internet. The problem is with the web browsing….

If anyone has a clue as to what could be wrong, please advise. I emailed Panda tech support 3 days ago and still haven’t received an answer.

Thanks


----------

